# How many diapers at 15-16 months?



## Hope22

We suspect there may be a medical problem with Darwin (I posted about it last night - we're concerned he may be diabetic) and part of the reason we're worried is the number of diapers he's going through.

From birth he has always wanted loads to drink, and pees A LOT. I'm curious though, how much he's peeing in comparison to other babies and toddlers. We typically go through 15-20 wet diapers in a day - when he was a newborn it was sometimes even more, up to 25! These aren't tiny pees, either, these are full, sopping wet diapers. Even at 15-16 months I'm still changing him more than once during the night on the really bad nights (on drier nights he'll only pee 3-4 times and his diaper usually holds it with only minor leaking). 

My friends and family tell me it's not the norm to be using 17 diapers in a 24h period for any baby, but especially not for a toddler his age. How many is the norm? Can you give me an idea how many you go through in a day?


----------



## Komatsu

My nine month old goes though 6-10 diapers per day . 

Hope all is well .


----------



## kiwimama

My 15 mth old only goes through about 5 or 6 nappies a day. She's in no way a heavy wetter though. Does your doctor seem at all concerned about it?


----------



## Blah11

Yeah we're the same 5 or 6. Her morning one is always REALLY heavy but she doesnt wake to get it changed so I just leave her. Take him to get checked out to be on the safe side.


----------



## sabby52

When Dec was that age I was say he used about 4-5 nappies a day, but he isnt a big drinker. x


----------



## lesleyann

8-12 12 being a day with loads of poops and we drink a botte of water at night and 3-4 bottles of milk at 8oz per bottle


----------



## shampain

Thats a LOT of wet nappies, do you count wet as in wet enough to need changing or wet as in hes done a wee in them? Im with everyone else Paddys nappies go like this:
Change as soon as wakes up 7am
Getting dressed change 9am
after nap aprox 1.30pm
before tea 4pm
Bed time 7pm
Obv if he needs changing before these times then its done thats just for a typical day.I would get him checked out better been safe than sorry xxx


----------



## candeur

Seren goes through about 4/5 nappies a day, sometimes more, sometimes less.
She sleeps through so doesn't get a nappy change in then night...
I'd take him to get checked out if you're concerned hun, hope everythings ok :flower:


----------



## mamalove

twins go through 3-4 nappies a day.
one in the morning,one before bed at night and 2 during the day.


----------



## Hope22

shampain said:


> Thats a LOT of wet nappies, do you count wet as in wet enough to need changing or wet as in hes done a wee in them?

 It is a lot, and you have all confirmed that! When I say wet I mean it's WET - not a little wee (he doesn't know how to pee just a little, lol). When he's running around naked and accidentally goes on the floor I'm always amazed at the puddle. He wears Pampers, as store brands just won't hold his pees, and he often goes more than once in an hour so the diaper is bulging by the time we notice. We're in the habit of literally checking him every 15 minutes. 

In the night, he'll pee between 3-6 times, and I generally have to change him when he wakes to nurse at 3am because the diaper is already starting to leak. 

We're getting him checked on Tuesday, as we're certain there's something very strange going on.


----------



## Happy

Phoebe has 4-6 nappy changes from 7am until 7pm.


----------



## poppy

Tristan has about 4/5 nappy changes a day.

I hope you get things sorted out quickly for your little boy at your appointment and are able to put your mind at rest.

xxx


----------



## AC81

Erin is 17 months and goes through about 4-6 a day. I think your little chap is going through quite a few nappies to be honest. Maybe go to the dr just for a check?


----------



## Sophie1205

Leo goes through roughly 4 a day. 
xxx


----------



## Lisa1302

I try to change Izzy when ever she wakes and again before she naps, plus anytime she does a poop in between (if that's less than 30 mins or so before a nap I just check 1st before changing in case nothing there)

Every wake and nap there is something there, as in wet.

So that would be 6 'scheduled' changes, and possibly 1 maybe 2 poops extra. 

I possibly change her too often, but I am paranoid about nappy rash - which she still got bad last week despite those changes (1st time she had proper nappy rash and I didn't know what it actually was til then - I naively thought a couple of pink spots was nappy rash :blush: )

To me your LO does go through a lot - I would certainly ask my GP if Izzy did that many wet ones in a day :flower:


----------



## Novbaby08

Harley drinks like a fish (water that is!) and she goes through about 6-8 diapers a day


----------



## Hope22

Thank you all for the replies, much appreciated. We did see the nurse practitioner, and he's had some tests run to see if he has diabetes mellitus (sp?) which is type 1 sugar diabetes. We should get the results tomorrow. My suspicion is that the tests will come out negative, as he's not showing other signs like insatiable appetite, irritability, losing weight, or having signs of blurred vision. He does fit the parameters for diabetes insipidus, which is also called 'water diabetes', a problem with the kidneys that makes them unable to concentrate urine - people with DI pee LOADS of clear urine because their bodies need to use a lot more water to clear the same amount of toxins from their body.

If the tests he's had done come out fine, the next step will be to see his regular doctor and ask for more involved tests for DI (or other things that cause the same symptoms). We know something's off, we just don't know what it is yet - it's definitely getting worse, yesterday he drank nearly 36oz of water and nursed morning, midday, noon, afternoon, evening, and several times during the night.


----------

